# What do you think would make the ultimate furry RPG?



## VGmaster9 (Mar 20, 2011)

I know there are some furry RPGs out there such as Usagi Yojimbo, Furry Pirates, and a few others, but I feel that there should be something that offers alot more just showcasing furries.

I'd like to see a furry RPG that characters that would have the design similar to artists like Arctic Sekai and Jesonite. The three main races of furries would be mammalians, reptilians, and avians, but there could also be some other unique furry races. It would have a compelling multi-genre setting kinda like the game Rifts from Palladium Books. You could go on a quest in a vast fantasy world similar to Forgotten Realms, lead a resistance in a dystopian society, fight for survival in a post-apocalyptic environment, or go dimension hopping, that would be just the tip of the iceberg.

Unlike most furry RPGs that are made to just appeal to furry fanatics, this one would take its players seriously. It would have its own unique roleplaying system, but if that isn't enough to satisfy certain players then other systems can be used for it, such as D20, GURPS, Hero, and Savage Worlds. Some fan service may be used, but not to the point of being extreme. Like most RPGs, you would be able to have a large variety of character classes and give them certain powers, whether it be magic, technology, psionics, etc.

Of course, it would be one of those RPGs where you are only limited to your imagination.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 20, 2011)

Something like Oblivion, only multiplayer. HUGE world, MANY dungeons, etc.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Something like Oblivion, only multiplayer. HUGE world, MANY dungeons, etc.


 
Sounds like second life :V


----------



## Waffles (Mar 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Sounds like second life :V


 Only not terrible :V
Because in second life you don't fight shit in dungeons and collect cool loot and stuff


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Only not terrible :V
> Because in second life you don't fight shit in dungeons and collect cool loot and stuff


 
I have seen "battles" in SL- granted nothing gets dropped.


----------



## epslion (Mar 20, 2011)

a good storyline also character's you can relate to, i prefer jrpgs over western ones there 

is no true way to make a perfect rpg because some people play rpg's for different reasons 's

western one's are more about freedom while jrpg's are all about the story.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 20, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> I know there are some furry RPGs out there such as Usagi Yojimbo, Furry Pirates, and a few others, but I feel that there should be something that offers alot more just showcasing furries.
> 
> I'd like to see a furry RPG that characters that would have the design similar to artists like Arctic Sekai and Jesonite. The three main races of furries would be mammalians, reptilians, and avians, but there could also be some other unique furry races. It would have a compelling multi-genre setting kinda like the game Rifts from Palladium Books. You could go on a quest in a vast fantasy world similar to Forgotten Realms, lead a resistance in a dystopian society, fight for survival in a post-apocalyptic environment, or go dimension hopping, that would be just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> ...


 
Those are the best.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, I have an idea.

Let's stop trying to confine games into irrelevant themes like "Furry" and see what happens.

I mean sure, there can be some anthro races in a game, but why does it have to be only animal people? Why does it have to be furry? Why can't it just be a game with mechanics and story that don't make me want to gouge my eyes out?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2011)

A storyline without storyline clichÃ© such as, "I have to save the world".  Including characters you can identify with and a tragic villain and a tragic hero whose reasons for their actions you can get behind.  Very blurred line between good and evil in the game.

Like to come up with a example, let's say the villain lost his wife and can't handle being without her so he plans on using the hero's wife as a vessel for her soul, and in the end the hero kills the villain and ends up dying trying to unsuccessfully save his wife.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Like to come up with a example, let's say the villain lost his wife and can't handle being without her so he plans on using the hero's wife as a vessel for her soul, and in the end the hero kills the villain and ends up dying trying to unsuccessfully save his wife.


 
I can't decide is this is an example of a clichÃ©d scenario, or if it's trying to be one that isn't.

But yes, a lack of clichÃ© would be nice. Maybe a scenario that can be feasible within real world physics and technology of the present day too. That'd be a nice change.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I can't decide is this is an example of a clichÃ©d scenario, or if it's trying to be one that isn't.
> 
> But yes, a lack of clichÃ© would be nice. Maybe a scenario that can be feasible within real world physics and technology of the present day too. That'd be a nice change.


 It's a semi-cliche being that they both lost their wives.  It's drawing a line that shows both the villain and hero have reasons for their actions other than unobtainium(term used to describe something that exists for the sole purpose of moving the story forward).
It's just a example.
The villain and hero should have reasons based on empathetic situations driving them towards their actions and their ultimate unavoidable demise.

Real world physics can bite my shiny metal ass, whoever introduced it to video games should be ran off.  Setting it in present time may be a good move.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's a semi-cliche being that they both lost their wives.  It's drawing a line that shows both the villain and hero have reasons for their actions other than unobtainium(term used to describe something that exists for the sole purpose of moving the story forward).
> It's just a example.
> The villain and hero should have reasons based on empathetic situations driving them towards their actions and their ultimate unavoidable demise.



Oh.

I was pretty fucking clichÃ©.



> Real world physics can bite my shiny metal ass, whoever introduced it to video games should be ran off.


 
They have a place in RPGs. Maybe it's because I'm old fashion, but magic and pseudo-science bullshit serves no purpose other than to distance me from actually adopting a role in the game.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh.
> I was pretty fucking clichÃ©.
> 
> They have a place in RPGs. Maybe it's because I'm old fashion, but magic and pseudo-science bullshit serves no purpose other than to distance me from actually adopting a role in the game.


 It was just a example I thought of on the spot, now a days all you see in storylines is, "I HAVE TO SAVE THE WORLD!"  I'd much rather see a storyline who's villain has a reason for doing his actions other than, "durr hurr I'm going to destroy/conquer the world".
Pseudo-science should leave video games, magic is another matter.  If a major part of the plot revolves around magic that's a no; however if the _*only*_ thing they use magic for is attacks it's okay.
Basically magic should not be a plot device.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 20, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Jesonite.


 Stopped reading there. I think a furry RPG would be more successful if you hired an artist who knows what animals actually look like.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 20, 2011)

Moving to three frags left.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> A storyline without storyline clichÃ© such as, "I have to save the world".  Including characters you can identify with and a tragic villain and a tragic hero whose reasons for their actions you can get behind.  Very blurred line between good and evil in the game.
> 
> Like to come up with a example, let's say the villain lost his wife and can't handle being without her so he plans on using the hero's wife as a vessel for her soul, and in the end the hero kills the villain and ends up dying trying to unsuccessfully save his wife.


So get Joss Whedon to write it? 
I can get what you are saying though. Some of the better ones focus on small things that turn out big. "person x stole some super valuable thing so person y chases him. need to collext a bunch of z so x can't have it. turns out z is important to keep x from destroying life as we know it." Though one of my favorites did start with "save the world" stuff, Tales of Symphonia, It manages to make "save the world" the small focus at the beginning...shit I'm gonna go play that again right now.



Kellie Gator said:


> Stopped reading there. I think a furry RPG would be more successful if you hired an artist who knows what animals actually look like.


 She seems to have a big following as of late, anyone know if she did something interesting to deserve this weird fanbase?


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 20, 2011)

One of the reasons I dont like RPG games is they usually... mostly, only revolve around smething to do with magic. Even the slightest magic, not as a plot device but as a minor attack or something is just... bleh. Gimme tech, magic is so overdone.

Another few things are turn based battles "I'll just politely wait here till you've taken a swing with your sword" and spreadsheets. Final Fantasy might look awesome but I want to play a game and be entertained, if I want spreadsheets I will get a job as an accountant or something.

A good RPG without any shred of magic, options menues to choke on and with a furry cast and characers... might be interresting yeah.




> She seems to have a big following as of late, anyone know if she did something interesting to deserve this weird fanbase?



You mean, other then being a pretty good artist...?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> She seems to have a big following as of late, anyone know if she did something interesting to deserve this weird fanbase?


You mean aside from drawing generic animu furries with giant breasts (in b4 people call me a hypocrite)? Well, he (I'm pretty sure Jesonite is a dude, BTW) made this web comic called Running Wild, which apparently didn't get anywhere and got cancelled because his job got in the way or something. You can find a bunch of pages right here.

The comic didn't really have anything to offer other than repressed sexuality. If you wanna draw ass and titties, just draw porn. Don't embarrass yourself by drawing a bunch of "safe" quasi-animu pinup art.

EDIT:
And then there's the fucking angles. I swear to god, this comic is like the furry equivalent of Battlefield Earth.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> One of the reasons I dont like RPG games is they usually... mostly, only revolve around smething to do with magic. Even the slightest magic, not as a plot device but as a minor attack or something is just... bleh. Gimme tech, magic is so overdone.
> 
> Another few things are turn based battles "I'll just politely wait here till you've taken a swing with your sword" and spreadsheets. Final Fantasy might look awesome but I want to play a game and be entertained, if I want spreadsheets I will get a job as an accountant or something.
> 
> A good RPG without any shred of magic, options menues to choke on and with a furry cast and characers... might be interresting yeah.


 I can't say much for the magic, but Tales games are what I enjoy because of the real time fights. It's much more entertaining to do sword combos on your own, can actually dodge attacks by really dodging them, and it's faster in the easier fights.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 20, 2011)

There already was one, it was called earth eternal. Sadly, earth eternal ran out of money and got shut down. Good news though is that some japanese company bought earth eternal and are bringing it back. It's one of the best mmorpg games out there which just so happens to be furry.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> What do you think would make the ultimate furry RPG?



ohboyherewego.exe


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 20, 2011)

Fat chicks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2011)

Breath of Fire is still (and will be) the ultimate furry RPG

Now OP, Stop making shitty topics and play them.

_NOW._


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 20, 2011)

Just play morrowind or oblivion and ignore this whole "I gotta have a game just for the fandom olololol" mentality.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2011)

Good story and fun gameplay > goddamn furries.

(_nota bene_: MMOs suck, quit fucking mentally masturbating over the idea of a furry MMO.)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 20, 2011)

Hot coffee! Hot coffee!!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just so you know guys, I'm referring to a pen and paper RPG, like Dungeons & Dragons, not video games like World of Warcraft or Final Fantasy.



Kellie Gator said:


> You mean aside from drawing generic animu furries with giant breasts (in b4 people call me a hypocrite)? Well, he (I'm pretty sure Jesonite is a dude, BTW) made this web comic called Running Wild, which apparently didn't get anywhere and got cancelled because his job got in the way or something. You can find a bunch of pages right here.
> 
> The comic didn't really have anything to offer other than repressed sexuality. If you wanna draw ass and titties, just draw porn. Don't embarrass yourself by drawing a bunch of "safe" quasi-animu pinup art.
> 
> ...


 
He actually wanted it to be a physical publication so he went on with doing that. In that case, the character design could probably similar to the works of Tazi-San, cause it certainly does look more interesting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Just so you know guys, I'm referring to a pen and paper RPG, like Dungeons & Dragons, not video games like World of Warcraft or Final Fantasy.


 The pen and paper RPG age is dead.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> The pen and paper RPG age is dead.


 
How so? They're still being made and people are still playing them.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 20, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> How so? They're still being made and people are still playing them.


 
The fact that most people will probably be able to only name DnD in this category of games is sign enough that it is dead.


----------



## jeff (Mar 20, 2011)

tailholes the ability to give out cookies every 5 seconds and a pillow generator


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> The fact that most people will probably be able to only name DnD in this category of games is sign enough that it is dead.


 
There are other well known RPGs like Shadowrun, World of Darkness, GURPS, Champions, Deadlands, Call of Cthulhu, Rifts, Traveller, Pathfinder, and many others.


----------



## jeff (Mar 20, 2011)

also it will never be finished itll be in development for like 5 years with the same four drawings being out there
and im sure as at least 4 or 5 slimeballs on this forum can tell you their favorite mmo is already the most ultimate furry rpg and join their guild
and jadeclaw ironclaw jadeclaw ironclaw etc

i guess i dont get the obsession

*make an rpg about furries making an rpg*


----------



## Xenke (Mar 20, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> There are other well known RPGs like Shadowrun, World of Darkness, GURPS, Champions, Deadlands, Call of Cthulhu, Rifts, Traveller, Pathfinder, and many others.


 
The point is no one has ever heard of them.


----------



## jeff (Mar 20, 2011)

uh ive heard of at least three of them and im sure others have heard of and play all of them every day of their miserable lives


----------



## Xenke (Mar 20, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> uh ive heard of at least three of them and im sure others have heard of and play all of them every day of their miserable lives


 
I go to a tech school and I've never heard of them. :I


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I go to a tech school and I've never heard of them. :I


 
That's because you are more familiar with the video game variety. Of course not everyone if familiar with P&P RPGs, they still have a strong community.


----------



## jeff (Mar 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I go to a tech school and I've never heard of them. :I


 
well i went to a liberal arts college and i know what they are???


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've heard of DnD (of course) and Shadowrun (I think it only uses 6-sided dice). I was a lizardfolk in the good ol' DnD days ^__^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Hot coffee! Hot coffee!!


Well that was relevant.....


----------



## Taralack (Mar 20, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> That's because you are more familiar with the video game variety. Of course not everyone if familiar with P&P RPGs, they still have a strong community.


 
Pen and paper RPG groups always struck me as a bit elitist, that's why I could never get into them. They're always all "if you weren't here with us from the beginning, fuck off". I played a Dragonlance campaign once with a couple of close friends, but then I had to move away and never got to play again.

And some of the earlier responses in this thread still apply to a P&P rpg - there's no exclusive need to make it "furry", as long as you have a good campaign just add some anthro characters if you really want to. Would you like a game exclusively because it HAS furries, or because it has good story/gameplay? If it's the former then you're just beyond saving.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Would you like a game exclusively because it HAS furries, or because it has good story/gameplay? If it's the former then you're just beyond saving.


 
Basically, I'm asking for an RPG that has both, while all the others are the former. I would love to see a furry RPG what has a good gameplay and a good story. Like I said, it would have to take RPG players seriously.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 21, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well that was relevant.....


Sex is always relevant when it comes to furries.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 21, 2011)

Step one: Make sure it wasn't made by furries.


----------



## Seas (Mar 21, 2011)

World Tree may be the best furry tabletop rpg out there. Well, at least that's what Ursa awards suggest anyway.
But it's still subpar compared to D&D, Shadowrun, and other proper rpg systems, which can include anthropomorphic characters if the players need them.
 A positive aspect of the WT system is that there are no character classes and levels, you need to distribute your ability and skill points how you want. Races are really restrictive though, and there are massive penalties if you want to play anything other than the few main races of the world, which don't even include many species that can often be seen in the furry fandom.
 Oh and it has way too many sexual references than a tabletop rpg would need.

 Anyway, my answer to the OP question would be D&D. It is a very developed system with a lot of content, and a lot of possibilities for anthropomorphic characters. I wish the class system would be more flexible though, maybe with an avaiability of custom classes.
 My second answer would be Shadowrun, although including anthro characters is not as easy and problem-less as in D&D , the system has more possibilities in many areas compared to D&D.

 On a side note, for computer rpg's, my answer is the Elder Scrolls, and Wizardry.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 21, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Pen and paper RPG groups always struck me as a bit elitist, that's why I could never get into them. They're always all "if you weren't here with us from the beginning, fuck off". I played a Dragonlance campaign once with a couple of close friends, but then I had to move away and never got to play again.


 
Yeah, see that's the issue I had with the Pen and Paper RPG-groups. :/ As well as a lot of multiplayer games. They're so dependent on other people. And when the only people around are either jerks or so tightly knit they don't allow newcomers in. With a single player RPG like Elder Scrolls or Tales of Vesperia, it's just you and the game and you don't need to risk playing with a bunch of people who are often on their worst behaviour (GIFT) or sitting in the corner just following the group who refuses to acknowledge your existence as they make in-jokes you're not in on.


And let's see, what would I like with a furry RPG? Anthro races that are *actually* anthro. Not just Kemonomimi or humans with say orca skin or lapine ears.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 22, 2011)

This would be an example of what characters you can create.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 23, 2011)

Just hopefully with more practical armour.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Just hopefully with more practical armour.


Yes. It's not NEARLY skimpy enough to draw audiences.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> The pen and paper RPG age is dead.


 I still play DnD from time to time, with a crowd of fun-loving idiots who love to create worlds.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 23, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Yes. It's not NEARLY skimpy enough to draw audiences.


 
Yes. The women should look like complete whores, and wear clothes that no real life woman would be caught *dead* in. Like the designer(s) have never actually seen a real life woman unless they were drawn inside a comic book...especially superhero comics.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 24, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Just hopefully with more practical armour.


 
A great alternative would be fully powered armor. That'd look pretty cool.


----------



## Cain (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm, what about an FPS, furry style?  Imagine it. A game, which has all the characteristics of a normal FPS, but the storyline is instead of one family (avians for example) fighting against another (canines) and some of them get allied, ect ect. But also, some animals have 'perks' avians can aim better (better eyesight), canines can take more punishment, and felines are more ambush-like. Etc. What would really be cool though, would be the ability to turn 'feral' and just become a normal animal (say a cheetah for example) albeit very pissed off and angry, and you could sprint around the battlefield (or stalking) taking objectives or just pouncing on people (ofc, to make it fair, you have a smaller HP so it's easier to kill you... or vice versa).


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hmm, what about an FPS, furry style?  Imagine it. A game, which has all the characteristics of a normal FPS, but the storyline is instead of one family (avians for example) fighting against another (canines) and some of them get allied, ect ect. But also, some animals have 'perks' avians can aim better (better eyesight), canines can take more punishment, and felines are more ambush-like. Etc. What would really be cool though, would be the ability to turn 'feral' and just become a normal animal (say a cheetah for example) albeit very pissed off and angry, and you could sprint around the battlefield (or stalking) taking objectives or just pouncing on people (ofc, to make it fair, you have a smaller HP so it's easier to kill you... or vice versa).


 
[yt]FWM3EkpBSnw[/yt]

oh hi

bonus: turning furries into meaty chunks with deadly lead and cold steel.  8)


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 24, 2011)

The game would also have a wide range of books, including rulebooks, bestiaries, supplements, rules expansions, sourcebooks, campaigns, setting guides, and many more.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> The game would also have a wide range of books, including rulebooks, bestiaries, supplements, rules expansions, sourcebooks, campaigns, setting guides, and many more.


Is that something that would make people want to play??


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Is that something that would make people want to play??


 
Seriously.  Complicating the shit out of something =/= making it fun.  And if you really want to drive people off remind them that they have to buy all of this supplementary literature to "enjoy" the game.  "Fuck that noise," they'll say, "I'll just go play DnD or something.  At least they're a popular, well established franchise."


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 24, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Is that something that would make people want to play??


 
It certainly made people want to play D&D. The more you have and can do, the better.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 24, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> It certainly made people want to play D&D. The more you have and can do, the better.


 
But at the same time, that actually drove a lot of people *away* from D&D. I don't know about you, but I start to lose interest if I have to start looking through a shitton of rules and flipping through pages and pages of shit that is absolutely worthless to you. Come on I want to play a game - If I wanted to memorize a bunch of rules that are spread-out across 40 different books to provide the illusion of flexibility, I'd go to Law School. If I wanted to flip through books/slog through PDFs full of irrelevant(to me) stuff, I'd apply for Grad School or become a History Major. :S



Tycho said:


> Seriously.  Complicating the shit out of something =/= making it fun.  And if you really want to drive people off remind them that they have to buy all of this supplementary literature to "enjoy" the game.  "Fuck that noise," they'll say, "I'll just go play DnD or something.  At least they're a popular, well established franchise."



And even then, you have the people who think "Fuck this - This is just like Rulebooks and Research in a different form" because that's exactly what they disliked about Dungeons and Dragons. (Why do you think, whenever people talk about D&D, they never talk about slogging through rulebooks and supplementary literature? 'cause it's not very fun - role-playing and roll-playing is fun.)


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I don't know how simple you'd want the game to be.

What the game would also have is a line of cards (like D&D fortune cards), miniatures, and tokens. The dice it would have would include 4-sided, 8-sided, 10-sided, 12-sided, and 20-sided, and could possibly have more.


----------

